# Nervous budgie



## jacquio90 (Dec 22, 2012)

I have recently taken ownership of my sisters budgie and she is very nervous and has always been. My problem is getting her out of the cage to clean but she goes to the back of the cage and and won't let me g anywhere near her. Amy suggestions please. Thanks


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi there hun he needs to get used to you. When you open his cage door he associates you with stress. What I would do is start opening the door and putting a bit of food in that he likes, eventually he will start to associate you with things other than stress. You can build this up to eating off your hand and eventually he will trust enough to hop on to your hand x


----------

